# anyone make cornhole boards?



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

a friend is looking for 6 sets

I don't do flat work, and I don't have time to make them.

PM me if interested.

thanks!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Yep, tell him to call me. 979-299-8289


----------

